# Does you ever feel awkward or self conscious because of your height?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

No. 

But I'm not unusually tall. 5' 11" is about average for a dude, I think.


----------



## StNaive (Feb 21, 2013)

I hit +3 instead of +5 somehow but I don't find that my height makes things awkward. The only thing is that it can be surreal when I witness somebody taller than me because it doesn't happen often, and that I sometimes have to duck not to hit my head. But I never feel self-conscious about it, personally. I can understand why some people do, but I guess I'm just lucky in that sense.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

No, because most women are around the same height as me and I'm shorter than most guys. When I was in elementary school and part of middle school I was one of the tallest people and I hated it.

...Now I have to google the average height in my area so I can vote. Brb.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm like 5'3 and I don't give a crap. I don't get jealous either. Height issues are a psychological hangup that has no point or reason.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

I'm 5' 10.6" , so I'm just about spot on for average height where I live, which is 5' 10.8".

As for the question: Nah.


----------



## Apathie (Dec 21, 2013)

Sometimes. I'm not that tall (6ft), but it's a height where you don't easily disappear into a crowd, or can make yourself not noticeable (which i guess is the dream for a socially anxious person, at least it is for me plenty of times), so it's caused me some discomfort there.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

No, I'm actually pretty happy with my height so it never made me feel awkward or self conscious.


----------



## Atomsforpeace (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm not massively tall, 5"8, but among all of my female friends I am like half a foot taller, so I always feel like a giant when I'm with them...


----------



## inane (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm about average (5'4") so nothing to be self-conscious about there.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

5'11" Just an inch more than average. ;D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_height#Average_height_around_the_world


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm average height - 5' 11" to 6' 0" - so, no. 

When I was a kid I was usually shorter than most of my peers (I grew late) and, yes, I was embarrassed many times then. Got picked on a lot because of it.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

mezzoforte said:


> No, because most women are around the same height as me and I'm shorter than most guys. When I was in elementary school and part of middle school I was one of the tallest people and I hated it.
> 
> ...Now I have to google the average height in my area so I can vote. Brb.


Wut? 90% of the girls in Boston seem to be 5'4 or below. :con


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

LawfulStupid said:


> I'm like 5'3 and I don't give a crap. I don't get jealous either. Height issues are a psychological hangup that has no point or reason.


It is not completely a psychological issue. As a shorter guy your dating options are severely limited compared to average or above average height guys. It's just a simple fact that most women are more attracted to taller men. However, I'd think that very tall women probably fall into a similar difficult situation when it comes to dating. Anyways, just one short dudes observations.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

This thread discriminates against short people.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

arnie said:


> Wut? 90% of the girls in Boston seem to be 5'4 or below. :con


Most women I see are my height or about an inch or two shorter. :stu


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've never been self consious about my height. It's my posture and appearance that I'm more self consious about.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I'm 5'7" but I feel like that's huge for some reason. I'd give anything to be just a little bit shorter. Like 5'4" or 5'5". I can't wait til I'm older and I start to shrink...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm 5'10 so that's about average but I kind of wish I was 6'0(to me that's the ideal height for a guy). 

Tall gals sometimes make me feel a bit self conscious & guys taller than me can make me feel small when my anxiety/low self esteem is really showing


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

huh said:


> It is not completely a psychological issue. As a shorter guy your dating options are severely limited compared to average or above average height guys. It's just a simple fact that most women are more attracted to taller men.


Like I said, psychological hangup. Not mine.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

LawfulStupid said:


> Like I said, psychological hangup. Not mine.


How does what I just explained count as a "psychological hangup"? Perhaps you provide more of an explanation?


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

huh said:


> How does what I just explained count as a "psychological hangup"? Perhaps you provide more of an explanation?


Height should not make a difference in choosing with whom to associate for a personal relationship. It's a silly restraint and an unnecessary prejudice.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I'm about 5'10, so pretty average, and I am comfortable with my height.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Below average and it is often awkward.


----------



## extremly (Oct 25, 2012)

The average in the US is 5'8 or so I think. I'm 5'9 which is whatever at this point (I'm 19 I doubt I'm going to grow that much more). I don't feel that awkward since there are a few people that are shorter than me but it seems everywhere I go people are either my height or taller.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

extremly said:


> The average in the US is 5'8 or so I think. I'm 5'9 which is whatever at this point (I'm 19 I doubt I'm going to grow that much more). I don't feel that awkward since there are a few people that are shorter than me *but it seems everywhere I go people are either my height or taller.*


the average is actually 5'10


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Below average and it is often awkward.


How so?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

no. i'm 5'11 and i'm about average for an adult male. i'm 16, but i'm guessing i've finished growing. it's more my weight i hate. (omg rhyme obey me *****ez)


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Not really, no.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

LawfulStupid said:


> Height should not make a difference in choosing with whom to associate for a personal relationship. It's a silly restraint and an unnecessary prejudice.


It shouldn't, but it does. It's rooted in our biology, and polls/statistics seems to agree with it. Perhaps for women the predisposition has to do with a sense and security/safety from someone bigger than themselves.


----------



## fungae69 (Oct 21, 2014)

yes, because i'm 4'10''... people just love telling me how short i am, like i'm not aware. sometimes it's nice to feel so small and cute, but other times i feel like people stare at me or think i'm really different because of it. i usually wear high-heeled boots to seem just a bit taller.


----------



## ashleynoelle87 (Feb 22, 2014)

fungae69 said:


> yes, because i'm 4'10''... people just love telling me how short i am, like i'm not aware. sometimes it's nice to feel so small and cute, but other times i feel like people stare at me or think i'm really different because of it. i usually wear high-heeled boots to seem just a bit taller.


I hate when people tell me I'm short. It's so annoying, it's like someone coming up and saying "you have brown hair." I don't get why people feel the need to point out that I'm clearly the shortest person in the room.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

5'7. It's the last thing I'm concerned with in my life x__x


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I used to. But I just learned to accept it coz complaining won't give me additional inches.


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

I am a female. I am 5'8. Thats taller than usual for a girl..I feel confident with my high shoes..when im taller..i feel i can stand tall lol.....n just look up n be confident.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Um Arnie was permanently banned? 

What'd he do, spam his nudes :afr


----------



## FixMeNow (Aug 20, 2014)

I don't like being 5'4 even as a girl - it makes me feel short, but I have noticed that most people in my area really aren't much taller than me, if at all. I would ideally like to be two inches taller, but then again, height is the least of my problems....


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Yup... I hate it. I'm 5"5 and everyone is taller than me. For some reason it really bothers me. My 11 yrs old cousin is the same height as me now!!! She's gonna be much taller than me omg! I hate seeing her :/

PS: Arnie nooooo!!!! What happened to him? I really liked that guy







always wanted to approach him but didn't know how  (story of my life haha)


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, because I'm just a bit above the norm.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I "does" not. Size and height don't matter, yo. At least not to me.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)

I'm sure people are getting taller every year, it's awkward when 14 year old's are taller than me, like my cousin who is 6'2 and was my height aged 11.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

A little. I'm 5'2 and even though a lot of the girls in my area are short too, I still wish I were a few inches taller. My height leaves very little room for me to carry extra weight so it's easy for me to look chunky, especially since I'm built like a boy.


----------

